# Sig P238



## maross396

Very interested in picking up one of these but reading some info that their reliability is in question. Wondering if this is old info or is this still an issue with the newer ones?


----------



## MMC USN

I added a Sig P238 to my collection....Love it!. I don't know of a sweeter shooting .380. No reliability issues whatever. It's also the only handgun I own that has nightsights. I've been using a Colt Cobra, 38 spcl, that's going to go in the safe... to be replaced by the Sig. My wife has a Desert Eagle Micro .380. I'm thinking I'm gonna have to go out and get another
P 238. We love the Micro, but it does 'bite' after a few magazines. I remember when I could shoot a 357 magnum all day long with no worries. Well....I'm an old guy now and those days are gone. If you can, round up some people in your area and spend a day at the range (assuming you you find a P 238 owner in the crowd)
Cheers,
A salty old Chef


----------



## EliWolfe

I've heard nothing but good stuff from my gunny buddies, especially about the recoil compared to the rest of the current hot rod .380s. I wish I had a few Xtra bucks because I had a little Colt .380SA that I really liked, and I've hefted the Sig and it felt GOOD! But, as I've said before, I am not a collector, just a gun nut who goes through a lot of guns and I sometimes end up buying the same model again. (Beretta 21A, [email protected] 686). 
Never said I was too smart :mrgreen:


----------



## VAMarine

I had to send my 238 HD back to Sig three times before they replaced it. The replacement gun runs like a Swiss watch. I have three Colt 380s, a Mustang, Mustang +II, and Gov't .380, all of them run like a top.

Overall the 238 is a better built gun than the Colts, my original gun had a few issues.

Initially mine had a slide from a bad batch, the slides where peening themselves on the slide stop. I was also experiencing a couple failure to extract and was getting mangled spent casings. I called in and got my RMA. When Sig replaced the slide, they broke the front night sight. Prior to sending it back to get the sight fixed I tested the gun out again, was getting positive extraction but was still getting the mangled casings which is a sign of a clocking extractor. Called Sig, sent the gun in for the second time and they fixed the sight but did nothing for the extractor but did manage to scuff the frame with the sight tool.

Contacted Sig for the third RMA, then spoke to the Customer Service Manager, Scott Tatterin (Forgive me I spell the last name wrong, I've got it written down correctly at work) I informed him of the issues and he told me he would take personal interest in my gun etc. They sent me a new one.

Now all that being said.

It fired wonderfully, fed ammunition of multiple types etc. and the replacement gun is great.

Would I recommend a 238? Sure, but I would advise the buyer to look at the date code on the box and get a model made after November of 2010. Newer Sigs are also coming in a black box.

The 238s also have different magazines pending on what time frame they were made. IIRC there are three generations of mags, I need to take pictures to illustrate the difference, but for some reason I keep putting it off. Maybe when my new extended mags come in I'll take some group photos.

If you want to read on my individual experiences with the original 238 regarding ammo types, types of failures, ship & return dates etc you can do so here:

Guns, Guns, and More Gosh Darn Guns: Calling this one good...
Guns, Guns, and More Gosh Darn Guns: Sig P238 HD Update
Guns, Guns, and More Gosh Darn Guns: Sig 238 Compared to Colt Mustang +II
Guns, Guns, and More Gosh Darn Guns: Sig P238 Update
Guns, Guns, and More Gosh Darn Guns: My Sig 238HD is Getting Replaced.
Guns, Guns, and More Gosh Darn Guns: My 238 Must Really Love New Hampshire
Guns, Guns, and More Gosh Darn Guns: 8 Days...
Guns, Guns, and More Gosh Darn Guns: Sig 238 Troubles


----------



## tackstrp

*Just picked up my new P238 With black box . hope don't have any problems.*

Just picked up my new P238 With black box . hope don't have any problems. Have a Kel Tec p3at freedom edition. Terrible problems, to many to list .


----------



## MikePapa1

I have two 238s with no problems.


----------



## copyoftheoriginal

*P238 Range Report*

I was also wondering if I would experience the issues some others have had with my P238.

I did not. Put over 200 round through it of various types: FMJ's, JHP's and low recoil self defense ammo, with different brands of each.

My daughter fired most of the rounds and loaded the magazines. Only one feeding issue that I believe was caused by the next round not being all the way to the back of the magazine.

I expected the low recoil ammo to be a problem, but it was not.

Found a very nice front pocket holster from Stephen McElroy. It is so light and easy to carry and I trust it.


----------



## MikePapa1

I, too, have one of Stephen's pocket holsters for the 238 and bought my son one. Great holsters. The 238 seems to disappear in your pocket.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

*SIG P238 - Yea or Nay?*

I'm torn between the SIG P238 (based on SIG quality and on it being SAO), the Kel-Tec P3AT, and the Ruger LCP. Is the P238 worth the extra money? Is it a piece of you-know-what? All advice is welcome.


----------



## EliWolfe

From what I've picked up from various sources the Ruger seems to lead the pack. Many happy owners. Haven't heard much on the Sig238 but unless you WANT an SA why buy one?, I don't do Kel-Tec, (tried it), too many quality issues for me.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

EliWolfe said:


> From what I've picked up from various sources the Ruger seems to lead the pack. Many happy owners. Haven't heard much on the Sig238 but unless you WANT an SA why buy one?, I don't do Kel-Tec, (tried it), too many quality issues for me.
> Eli :mrgreen:


Thanks for the reply. Yes, actually, SAO does appeal to me based mainly on the shorter pull.


----------



## VAMarine

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yes, actually, SAO does appeal to me based mainly on the shorter pull.


I merged your thread with this other one.

My replacement Sig is now starting to have crushed case mouths like the original, I'm planning on calling Sig on Monday. The extractor doesn't appear to be moving so I'm wondering if my exhaustive test efforts have caused the recoil spring to reach the end of it's service life. If I recall I think they are listing the spring as having a 500rd service life, it that's the case this one may be ready to go.

That being said, it's not only the trigger that sets the 238 above the polymer competition, it's the way the gun shoots, the heavier gun really does help, at least the steel frame does, the aluminum frame guns are a little lighter. If the price of the 238 doesn't scare you off take a look at the NAA Guardian. If this 238 of mine continues to have issues I'm going to go the NAA route.


----------



## sharkfin

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> I'm torn between the SIG P238 (based on SIG quality and on it being SAO), the Kel-Tec P3AT, and the Ruger LCP. Is the P238 worth the extra money? Is it a piece of you-know-what? All advice is welcome.


If you haven't decided yet, go with P238. Sig has solved the problems of P238. I put 300 rounds of Remington, PMC, Fiocchi through mine without any problems. My P238 is May 2011 in the black box. very little recoil and really fun to shoot. P238 is something you can carry with you all time and also have fun shooting at the range.


----------



## Sigthreat

I wanted a lighter carry weapon and bought the P238 because of the model 1911 design. It is a great gun and I found the accuracy to dead on from 25 yards.


----------



## MLBeep

After much study online and a chance to shoot a few, I purchased a P238 Rainbow. I have an Equinox on order for myself. As much as I like the Rainbow it is going to my wife, who's other gun is a Colt King Cobra. I'm retired Army, have shot stuff for a long time and this Sig is a beaut. And I'm a Colt & Beretta guy. Strongly recommend it. Oh, just a tip...get one in a black plastic box, not in a blue one...those are the older models.


----------



## MLBeep

Oops, sorry......


----------



## 1jimmy

1 have sig p238 rainbow. had a broken recoil spring after 85 rounds, sent it back to sig they were quick and since then about 2000 rounds flawlessly. great gun but big bucks too.


----------



## Playthru

I just bought one yesterday and shot it today and out of 90 rounds I had just one misfire.The only problem I have had with it when I took it apart and cleaning it .The slide gets stuck when I put in the slide pin and I have to do it several times before it seats right other than that I am so happy with my purchase


----------



## robalan

I have a LCP and a P238. The P238 is worth the extra bucks.


----------



## cuddlbug00

I carry a Taurus TCP .380 and my husband has a Sig 238, I am seriously wanting to steal it from him. I love it!


----------



## robalan

cuddlbug00 said:


> I carry a Taurus TCP .380 and my husband has a Sig 238, I am seriously wanting to steal it from him. I love it!


Good idea!  Or tell him to get another one for you and he can have the TCP as a backup with his Sig.


----------



## cuddlbug00

robalan said:


> Good idea!  Or tell him to get another one for you and he can have the TCP as a backup with his Sig.


He hates the TCP lol. He's wanting something else to carry anyways I think.


----------



## TomServo92

I bought my wife a P238 and we've put over 300 rounds through it with no issues other than a couple of jams. All of the jams occurred with MagTech FMJs. The majority of the rounds have have been Blazers with no jams at all.


----------



## rwcan

I totally agree, I have the same pair of semi's and my old hands just don't enjoy the trigger/slap sting I get after a few rounds with the LCP.
A friend of mine shot it a few times and though he didn't have as much problem with the trigger as I, just thought I might never get used to it.
I was determined to make my self like it, when my friend let me shoot his P238. Granted a major price difference,but I totally enjoyed shooting it and very accurate. Needless to say, that is why I now have both.


----------



## Sigobsessed

I have a p238 and I love it. My father bought a s&w bodyguard 380 we were sighting in the laser and he really didn't like the trigger. I took the sig out of my pocket and let him try it now he wishes he would have bought one. I have about thousand trouble free rounds thru it. It is very accurate and anyone I have let fire it thinks it is a high quality weapon. Mine is also a black box version.


----------

